# Scored a Cyclone Leaf Vac today



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

https://www.cyclonerake.com/cyclone-rake-classic-leaf-and-lawn-vacuum/

https://www.cyclonerake.com/cyclone-rake-commercial-pro-leaf-and-lawn-vacuum/

It's one of these two.

One place has it marked classic, and one place has it marked pro. It's a bit beat up, and doesn't run. I paid $50 for it.

It came with a 6.5 HP B&S "Vanguard" motor. I've changed the oil, which clearly had water in it, and the gas, and the plug. I got it to start with starter fluid, and can keep it going if I keep spraying, but it dies out. I'm thinking water got in the carb and plugged something up, so before I take it to the shop I may just change that part out, as they're like $20 on Amazon. I am hesitant to spend an $80 diagnostic fee at the local shop when a direct replacement motor is $300 for brand name, or $120 for a generic Predator.

It also needs the housing and impeller. The manufacturer sells all the parts for it and its about $235-$300 for the whole impeller unit and housing.

So, I'm figuring for somewhere around $400-$600 all in, I've got a halfway decent one thats been tuned up.

For $50 it wasn't a bad gamble I don't think! I have a big job I've bid on that will require a big unit like this, and can probably get a lot of use out of it once I get it all running.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I have been running and repairing a BlueBird EZ Rake for a long time. (purchased 1999) My sons and I call it the "Crystalline Entity" from the star trek episode where there is a space monster that sucks up all the topsoil and organic matter from large swaths of planet surface. On a good mower deck these things really clean. We had six sweet gums and two silver maples which I was not smart enough to have removed. It would suck up and grind the tons of gumballs these horrible trees made.

You can get attachments that allow you to use a suction hose for beds especially for the cyclone rake.

If you decide to change to a generic motor you have to make sure the shaft is compatible. My experience with chipper shredder vacs is that they usually have peculiar tapered shafts and you need to get one that will fit your impeller.
(I also had a 9 hp Tecumseh powered roll around which punched a connecting rod through the side of the crankcase long after I expected something like that to happen. I could not find a replacement engine with the same special ordered tapered and stepped shaft. Of course Tecumseh had gone out of business in the interim. I had warned my sons to not stand to the side of the unit, thinking it might seize and start rolling and spinning down the driveway. But the connecting rod got metal fatigue from working so hard and snapped and punched a hole in the side of the crankcase)

I considered replacing my EZrake with a cyclone because they have a lot to say for themselves like many different models and good storage. One thing I was not sure I liked was that they have gone to plastic impellers and maybe even housings. If ever there was a job for welded steel this is it. I think that is also why they don't offer the chipper chutes that some vacs have.

You should also investigate buying or making the tool that allows you to pull the impeller. On one of mine it is a bolt with an unthreaded tip and you screw it into the impeller and it pops the impeller off. If you replace the engine try to go to higher hp if it can be done feasibly. Hp and cubic inches are king as every American knows. :


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

For this one, it does not appear to be tapered on the shaft. There is a key way, and a 3/4-1" shaft adapter on there. The impeller is a rubbery plastic (on purpose).

I've narrowed it down to the carburetor. It's $75 for a replacement part, or $299 for a brand new replacement engine lol.

Removing the impeller is easy - it's a threaded 1/2"-13 pitch bolt that you crank in there. Then I used a pulley puller to get the adapter off.

From my forensic diagnosis it looks like the key fell out, it spun, and shredded part of the housing.

I might even just try and pull apart the carb and clean everything, but it's not my area of expertise. The rebuild kit isn't much cheaper than a carb.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

If the engine will run on ether then the ignition and compression are probably close enough. stick a new carb on it. 
You will grow to love that thing after you get it beaten into submission. They make great compost and reduce the volume of leaves and clippings by ten or 20 to one. How many hp. Cyclone has different sizes up to 10 inch hose diameter. :shock:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> If the engine will run on ether then the ignition and compression are probably close enough. stick a new carb on it.
> You will grow to love that thing after you get it beaten into submission. They make great compost and reduce the volume of leaves and clippings by ten or 20 to one. How many hp. Cyclone has different sizes up to 10 inch hose diameter. :shock:


It's a 6.5 HP Briggs Vanguard. It honestly looks like the motor is in pretty good shape but got swamped. I was gonna give it a shot with taking it apart and cleaning it.

Its a 7 or 8" hose... pretty damn big.


----------

